# Gruppieren



## donerbesia (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich brauche ganz dringend einen guten rat ich weiß das man zum gruppieren von Gruppen strg+D drücken muss,nur das funktioniert nicht was soll ich machen ****


----------



## emiglio (6. Januar 2013)

z.B. Strg+G ?


----------



## donerbesia (6. Januar 2013)

Das funktioniert auch nicht trozdem danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
alos strg+g erzeugt einen Ordner mit diesen Ebenen.
Wenn du Probleme mit den Shortcuts hast schau doch mal unter Bearbeiten>Tastaturbefehle nach was bei dir eingestellt ist.

Grüße


----------

